# first european mount help



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I am doing my first european mount. I have gotten the skull clean and am ready to whiten it up. I got some 40% peroxide I read some where just to brush it on and rinse it a day later and repeat if needed. Is this going to work. When I brushed it on I saw no evidence of whitening (no bubbling like you see with 3% peroxide). Am I supposed to add water or something?


----------



## stimy2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

If you brushed on the cream and let it dry for a day and then rinse it off it will whiten up after it dries.
Did you degrease the skull first?If not it will yellow in time.Be sure not to get any solution on the antlers,they will turn light as well.
PM me if you want,maybe I can help you further.
Randy M.
(stimy2000)


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

are you mixing the peroxcide with a powder? igot some from a taxidermy catalog..you make a paste and smear it on and let it dry and brush it off

i dont know what straight 40% will do


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

mikieday said:


> are you mixing the peroxcide with a powder? igot some from a taxidermy catalog..you make a paste and smear it on and let it dry and brush it off
> 
> i dont know what straight 40% will do


 
The powder is usually Magnesium Carbonate.

Here is a link to one supplier.

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/se...options][size][]=&sSearch=magnesium+carbonate


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

What does the powder do? Do you need it? So far I am just following stimy2000's advice because I don't have any powder or anything else at the moment. Yes I did degrease it, well I washed it with dish soap.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

I've used peroxide, not the 40% stuff and let the skulls sit overnight with great results. I'm thinking you should watch the length of time if you use 40%. Definitely keep it off the antlers, if not youll have a funky light colored banded at the bases.


----------



## stimy2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

bucksnbows,depending on what cleaning method you used you should use a stronger degreaser.I'm assuming you cooked or simmered the skull to remove all the meat.This releases fat and oils that get cooked into the bone.
Taxidermy supply places sell a commercial degreaser or you can use acetone or something similar.Soak the skull for a few days then rinse.Then whiten,You can still degrease it even if you have whitened it already.Just whiten it again after it's dry from rinsing.(degreasing should be done first next time)

Check out firefighters euro beaver skull that I just finished for him,he has pics of it.It's on this section of the forum(taxidermy)

If you just want the skull to hang in the garage you should be fine with what youv'e done so far.
This is what works for me and I've done several.Might not be for everybody.
Hope this helps.
Randy (stimy2000)


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

stimy2000 said:


> bucksnbows,depending on what cleaning method you used you should use a stronger degreaser.I'm assuming you cooked or simmered the skull to remove all the meat.This releases fat and oils that get cooked into the bone.
> Taxidermy supply places sell a commercial degreaser or you can use acetone or something similar.Soak the skull for a few days then rinse.Then whiten,You can still degrease it even if you have whitened it already.Just whiten it again after it's dry from rinsing.(degreasing should be done first next time)
> 
> Check out firefighters euro beaver skull that I just finished for him,he has pics of it.It's on this section of the forum(taxidermy)
> ...


Well yes I boiled (simmered) the skull. It was already pretty much all bone before I started. It has been outside since October. The bugs have helped a bit. I also added some 3% peroxide and borax to the water I used to boil it in. I brushed on the 40% peroxide and will rinse it off after it drys and repeat if needed. 
It is my first attempt at this so the buck was not a monster, but it was a nice 11 point. 2.5 y/o probably would score around 110". My avatar is a picture of the rack.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

bucksnbows
Nice job, looks great.


----------

